# Chew Toys & Treats



## MangosMama (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay, I'm sorry to ask so many questions. I am such a newb! I had a question about chew treats and chew toys. 

Can chi puppies chew any type of chew treats/sticks/rawhides or are there certain chews only made for puppies? I don't want to get my puppy a chew that is made for an adult dog. Or is it better to just use chew toys instead of treats.

Also, have any of you used the puppy kong chew toy? I hear that it works great with peanut butter stuffed in there. Is it okay for my chi to eat peanut butter?

One last question. How often do you give your puppy a snack treat, like cheese, or puppy treats? One in between each meal? 

Thank you for taking time to read my newby questions!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

PB is not the greatest for dogs, my family has owned other dogs that chi's, and I read that it is fattening.

Puppy kongs....They look nice. But you could buy some liver paste instead of PB.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

MangosMama said:


> Okay, I'm sorry to ask so many questions. I am such a newb! I had a question about chew treats and chew toys.


Don't be sorry. You won't learn if you don't ask questions. That's what this part of the forum is for.



MangosMama said:


> Can chi puppies chew any type of chew treats/sticks/rawhides or are there certain chews only made for puppies? I don't want to get my puppy a chew that is made for an adult dog. Or is it better to just use chew toys instead of treats.


Personally, I don't give my dogs anything derived from rawhide. There's always the risk of it splintering. Really any chew that it small enough for your little one is OK. And that's the problem I've found with my dogs more than anything....finding chewies that are small enough for them to get their tiny mouths around. I like Merrick Flossies and Virbac CET chews. The CET chews you can only get from a Vet, but the Flossies were in My locat Pet Supermarket. The flossies and the CET chews aren't designed to be eaten. They take forever to soften and are for dental hygiene, and to help puppies when they're teething, and to help all life stages with a dog's urge to chew. 



MangosMama said:


> Also, have any of you used the puppy kong chew toy? I hear that it works great with peanut butter stuffed in there. Is it okay for my chi to eat peanut butter?


I don't feet mine peanut butter. Too much oil. 

I measure out their food carefully because I don't want them getting even a little bit overweight and any treats I feed them I compensate by feeding a little less kibble, so that their overall daily food intake evens out. I love the kongs. I usually just put some of their kibble in it. It takes a while for them to get it all out. 



MangosMama said:


> One last question. How often do you give your puppy a snack treat, like cheese, or puppy treats? One in between each meal?


I use Solid Gold soft treats, which come in little 1" squares. I break those squares into fourths, and that's what I use for their treats. I make my babies earn their treats, by doing a trick, going pee on the pad, sitting still while I clean out their ears, wipe their eyes etc. When I'm training them, I break those treats up even further, so they're practically getting just crumbs lol! But that way, even though they'll get a lot of treats during 10 minutes of training, the overall quantity is still very small. But even so, that quantity gets subtracted from their overall intake of food for the day. 

I want my babies to understand that they don't get treats just for being cute lol! I'd say I treat half a dozen times a day (not counting training) but it's always for something they DO.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I have Kongs for all 3 of my dogs and they love them. Instead of peanut butter I usually use moist dog food (they only eat dry so moist is a treat for them). After doing some searching I found a few sites that have different recipes you can use for kongs. I'm going to have to try a few of these out.

http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2006/02/dog_recipes_for_kong_chew_toys.php

http://westwoodanimalhospital.com/BhvArticles/kong_stuffing.htm

(I hope it's okay to post these sites. If not, I apologize in advance.)


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the site! I would stay away from peanut butter until your chi is 6 months. 1 of my chis is allergic. a small kong is fine, they sell fillers to spray iside. I give food treats daily, bits of cheese, turkey, chicken, carrots, roast, ect. Rawide is awful. Bulyy stick products are swell. the flossies are great,also pig ears and sweet potatoe shapes and freeze dried liver.Good luck with your doll baby chi.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Never give rawhide.....bullysticks is a better substitute!
Always ask questions....youve come to the right place!!


----------



## lilsunshine0304 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't give my chi any rawhide, I've always heard it is bad for him, he likes to chew on the hooves, the bully sticks, and I have a few puppy bones for him, but he really doesn't chew on those too much. I have a little kong for him and he gets that at night when he goes in his crate. I stuff the kong with a few little treats then I seal the end of it with the tiniest bit of peanut butter just to hold it all in there and I put in in the freezer and by the time he goes in his crate to sleep at night its all frozen and he loves it.

My Chi also loves to chew on the big rope toy that I have for my rottweiler mix, he seems to like his toys a bit better, and its funny seeing him try and drag around these huge toys.


----------

